# Top end mods



## luvmy06 (Jun 25, 2012)

So I have been thinking about installing a livernois motorsports stage 2 cam with L92 heads and a L76 intake. Any thoughts on this combo? They claim this should add over 100HP to my ls2. Any thoughts?

Sent from my SGH-T989 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Papa Rad (Apr 30, 2012)

you would HAVE to have a tune.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Don't know about the cam but find naming one a "Stage 2" pretty funny. The head/intake combo has worked great for the LS2 though.


----------



## luvmy06 (Jun 25, 2012)

Any problems with the stock exhaust fitting the new heads(bolt pattern/exhaust port size/ etc.)?

Goats rule


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Should line right up. You may want to look at the L92/L76 conversion thread over on LS1GTO. Depending on where you want to go with it you may want to do things like milling the heads to raise compression up. The FI guys like the low compression but NA guys need the pressure bump. I think it was something like .030" to get a 10.9:1

You're going to need to get new rockers. One of the ports is offset and takes a different one.

I looked up that cam. I'd look at more than whatever peak HP you get with a cam. Intended use is much more important. Some cam that gives good "numbers" up at say 7,000 RPM would be great for the drag strip but a PITA on the street. Are cars are a little heavy and low end torque is desirable. What works well on a Corvette may not be right for the goat.


----------



## 1320 GTO (Feb 5, 2012)

ive been thinking abt that mod myself. please keep posting on how it works out and what gains you get with it.


----------



## luvmy06 (Jun 25, 2012)

Thanx for the info. Any recommendations for the best street cam.

Goats rule


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

I love the cam I have with my car but I'd ask the grinder about a cam for those heads. (hint-hint Ed Curtis at FlowTech Inductions) Every setup is different as well as what someone considers "streetable".


----------

